# Problem mit Bilder laden



## Xarathus (27. Aug 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Problem bei meinem Applet.
Das Applet liegt in einem Jar-File, welches ich in ein HTML-File einbinde.
Nun krieg ich ne Null-Pointer-Exception auf der Java-Konsole, dass er keine Source/Pics laden kann.
Ich verwende im Applet Bilder und diese sind selbst verständlich im Jar-File.
Per Toolkit lade ich die Bilder.


```
start = Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getImage(this.getClass().getResource("Start.PNG"));
```

Im Eclipse funktioniert es, aber im Browser nicht.
Wie lädt man die Bilder richtig????
Brauche dringend Hilfe!!

Besten Dank!

Gruss,


----------



## Wildcard (27. Aug 2006)

getResource ist schon richtig. Allerdings musst du auf Großschreibung achten, und der Pfad muss stimmen. Wo liegt das Bild im jar?


----------



## Xarathus (27. Aug 2006)

Es liegt nicht in einem Unter-Package, sondern direkt im Jar-File, wo auch das Applet liegt.


----------



## Wildcard (27. Aug 2006)

getResource("/Start.PNG")


----------

